# Fountain pen question



## ragz (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of a source for nib couplers or nib with the coupler?


----------



## Dan_F (May 30, 2011)

What exactly do you mean by coupler, and for which pen are you looking to use it?  You can get a complete nib, feed, and section (part you grip) for some of the Berea fountain pens from Arizona Silhouette. Others it looks like you have to make your own outer sleeve.  http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Fountain_Pen_Nibs.htm

You can get nib and feed units that screw into the pens Fro CSUSA from here, but you have to make your own outer sleeve if you are making a pen from scratch. http://meisternibs.com/

Dan


----------



## rizaydog (May 30, 2011)

Give craft supplies a call.  There customer service is great.  They can help I am sure.


----------



## mredburn (May 30, 2011)

Look here 
http://www.richardlgreenwald.com/
 and here
http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22
and here
http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Inks-and-Cartridges/

thats a couple more places you can look.


----------



## ragz (May 30, 2011)

Well there are plenty of sources for nibs but what I am looking for is the nib coupler. The part that in a kit is press fit into the tubes that allows the nib to be screwed onto.

I did see that goldennib.com has windsor/churchill couplers so i might get a couple from them before diving into thread chasing my own couplers.

While I'm at it though any idea what tap would be used for the most common nibs?


----------



## ldb2000 (May 30, 2011)

The problem with the nib coupler you are looking at is the cap threads . Unless you use the windsor/CH cap coupler/centerband you will not be able to match the threads to cut the cap . I don't think it is the same as the El Grande taps that have been sold in the group buys here .


----------



## juteck (May 30, 2011)

Bear Tooth Woods has some to choose from here:

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_71


----------

